# A Day Made of Glass 2: Unpacked. The Story Behind Corning's Vision.



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

An interesting look to the future - apologies if these have reported earlier.

"A Day Made of Glass 2: Unpacked," 
See how Corning's highly engineered glass, with companion technologies, will help shape our world.

A Day Made of Glass 2: Unpacked. The Story Behind Corning's Vision. 

These were the original 
1) A Day Made of Glass... Made possible by Corning. 
2) A Day Made of Glass 2: Same Day. Expanded Corning Vision. 

Appropriate Comments: 
1) I already have﻿ problems with people getting fingerprints on my mirror. 
2) I foresee a future of hand sanitizer and﻿ micro-fibre cloths.


----------

